# Does anyone use l-tyrosine to boost dopamine levels??



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone is using l-tyrosine to help boost dopamine levels.. And if yes, how much do you take, and when is the best time of day to take it? I also heard that it should only be taken on days off my stims ?? 
Does it even help lol ???


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I tried it for awhile @ about 3 grams a day, it didn't do much for me unfortunately. I think caffeine actually worked better, and on that note apparently caffeine chewing gum is the best form of caffeine because it's sublingual route-of-administration makes it more efficacious than coffee etc..supposedly.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a forum about supplements on this website. That would be more appropriate for the OP.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> I tried it for awhile @ about 3 grams a day, it didn't do much for me unfortunately. I think caffeine actually worked better, and on that note apparently caffeine chewing gum is the best form of caffeine because it's sublingual route-of-administration makes it more efficacious than coffee etc..supposedly.


What's the idea behind using caffeine for boosting dopamine levels? I know it can increase dopamine in prefrontal cortex, but nothing specially dopaminergic AFAIK.
I'd suggest L-phenylalanine, there is a short treatment review on it.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Never noticed that, thanks 



metamorphosis said:


> There is a forum about supplements on this website. That would be more appropriate for the OP.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

broflovski said:


> What's the idea behind using caffeine for boosting dopamine levels? I know it can increase dopamine in prefrontal cortex, but nothing specially dopaminergic AFAIK.
> I'd suggest L-phenylalanine, there is a short treatment review on it.


By memory it's because adenosine usually acts to inhibit DA, so blocking adenosine allows more DA to be released. There's possibly other reasons, and caffeine apparently interacts with NE too, but I can't remember how exactly.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Interesting, thanks. I need to learn more about it. I take caffeine tablets occasionally, they work well to activate me.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Never did anything for me even at stupid doses. Phenylalanine is a bit more promising but still a waste of time unless you have access to selegiline in which case you might feel a bit of a PEA buzz.


----------



## dudinator (Mar 10, 2011)

DLPA works well for me, boosts PEA and dopamine levels especially alongside and MAO-B inhibitor.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

You can eat a ton of L-tyrosine, it will not work, because the enzyme has a proper rate of conversion (it will be satured soon). L-dopa is much better.

ADHD, is mostly a DAT transporter problem (~70% more then a "normal" person). Mao-b inhibition or dopamine precursors, will not work, if this is your aim.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

JohnG said:


> You can eat a ton of L-tyrosine, it will not work, because the enzyme has a proper rate of conversion (it will be satured soon). L-dopa is much better.


Enzyme saturation may be bypassed with bromantane, that is claimed to increase the expression of the gene, coding tyrosine-hydroxylase. 
Levodopa+Carbidopa combination lets dopamine be synthesized primary in CNS. But its use for depression seems too off-label. And it has so much side effects, that I'd not recommend to use it to anybody, who has no Parkinson. L-tyrosine and L-phenylalanine AFAIK are harmless.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

dudinator said:


> DLPA works well for me, boosts PEA and dopamine levels especially alongside and MAO-B inhibitor.


Would this be taken in the morning on empty stomach or anytime ??

Also, is it ok to take on days on stims ?? I read and hear so many conflicting things.

IOne thing I am pretty sure of at this point is that I am low in dopamine. I have RLS, my stimulants wear out quickly, and other symptoms. So anything that may help me boost it would be of great help (I believe)..

Thanks all for the replies


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

Works.great.for.me!

helps.with.sa.and.adhd

1g-5g/day


----------



## dudinator (Mar 10, 2011)

hanzsolo said:


> Would this be taken in the morning on empty stomach or anytime ??
> 
> Also, is it ok to take on days on stims ?? I read and hear so many conflicting things.
> 
> ...


Empty stomach. Not too certain on the stims but it should be ok.

Stims wearing out quickly sounds like the same problem I had. 30mg Memantine fixed that right up. Do a search on the boards about Memantine.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

dudinator said:


> Empty stomach. Not too certain on the stims but it should be ok.
> 
> Stims wearing out quickly sounds like the same problem I had. 30mg Memantine fixed that right up. Do a search on the boards about Memantine.


Thanks,

I'm familiar with memantine and am trying to get a prescription for it.... Do you currently take it ?? If yes, any side effects ??


----------

